# new throttle body plz help



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i read on z31.com that u can bolt the throttle body from a 240sx onto the 300zx, adds a lil extra power, but neways, i was wondering if ne1 here has done it, and if so did u need to retune the engine or make ne other mods to make it fit? plz help


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mod plz delete


----------

